# Domians und Markenrecht ?



## baeckerjunge (8. Juni 2004)

Ahoi,
ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten eine neue domain regestriert und bekamm kurz 
darauf  Post von ner kleinen Firma in Bayern.
Laut dieser Firma , hat diese Firma 1996 auf den Namen "SUKAL"  eine Marke in
 Deutschland regestriert und  verlangt nun von mir dass ich diese einfach so überschreibe....

Haben die Recht oder nicht? 
Wenn ja, kann ich dann die entstanden Kosten einfordern ?

Ich habe zu dem Thema  nur widersprüchliche Antworten bekommen und 
würde mich über ne richtige Antwort freuen...

baeckerjunge


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Juni 2004)

Nun ja.... eine definitive Antwort kann dir nur ein Gericht geben 
.... aber nach meiner Ansicht haben die sehr wohl das Recht dazu, und du solltest froh sein, wenn sie nicht dir die ihnen dadurch entstandenen Kosten in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juni 2004)

Einfach mal beim Marken- und Patentamt nachgucken. Wenn das stimmt, solltest du dir ziemlich genau überlegen, wie du dich verhälst, weil dir sonst recht hohe Klagen drohen können.


----------



## baeckerjunge (8. Juni 2004)

Ahoi,
ich habe mich mal gerade beim online Auftritt vom DeutschenPatent und Markenamt  schlau gemacht, als Hinweis gibt es folgenden Link;

http://www.dpma.de/infos/faq/faqa.html#nr2 

Mehr steht leider nicht drinne...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juni 2004)

Anmelden und Suchabfrage starten ....


----------

